# My 666th Post



## sastark (Jul 21, 2005)

I thought I would use my 666th post to start something new on the PB. Whenever any one reaches their 666th post, use this thread to post something about anti-Christ, whom ever you believe that to be.

I will go first:

*WCF 25.5:*


> VI. There is no other head of the Church but the Lord Jesus Christ (1). *Nor can the Pope of Rome, in any sense, be head thereof; but is that Antichrist, that man of sin, and son of perdition, that exalts himself, in the Church, against Christ and all that is called God(2).*
> 
> (1) COL 1:18 And he is the head of the body, the church: who is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead; that in all things he might have the preeminence. EPH 1:22 And hath put all things under his feet, and gave him to be the head over all things to the church.
> 
> (2) MAT 23:8 But be not ye called Rabbi: for one is your Master, even Christ; and all ye are brethren. 9 And call no man your father upon the earth: for one is your Father, which is in heaven. 10 Neither be ye called masters: for one is your Master, even Christ. 2TH 2:3 Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition; 4 Who opposeth and exalteth himself above all that is called God, or that is worshipped; so that he as God sitteth in the temple of God, shewing himself that he is God. 8 And then shall that Wicked be revealed, whom the Lord shall consume with the spirit of his mouth, and shall destroy with the brightness of his coming: 9 Even him, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders. REV 13:6 And he opened his mouth in blasphemy against God, to blaspheme his name, and his tabernacle, and them that dwell in heaven.



Let make it clear: this thread is not for debate or discussion (we've got PLENTY of other threads for that :bigsmile: ). This is just for those who have reached this "milestone" to post something about anti-Christ, whom ever they believe that may be. You can only post in this thread on your 666th post. My apologies to those already past that point. 

PS- I hope you can all see a little bit of humor in this.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 21, 2005)

I missed mine so here it is.

Ï‡Î¾Ï‚ 







[Edited on 7-21-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 21, 2005)

And for all you preterists....I didn't want you to be left out, so I posted my 616th post here for you!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 22, 2005)

Where is that painitng from and of?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 22, 2005)

It is called the Destruction of Jerusalem by David Roberts. Just google the image. 

[Edited on 7-22-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 15, 2005)

YAY! I finally get to do my "beast post"!!! 

(Since I'm postmillenial, I should have posted here for my 616th post too . . . doh!)


Well, you can say you heard it from me:


The beast is . . . 

NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! NERO! 

(Don't worry . . . I won't type that out 666 times.) :bigsmile:













And for yet another shameless postmillenial plug:









[Edited on 8-16-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 15, 2005)

:bigsmile:


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 16, 2005)

This is without a doubt one of the most irrelevant threads on the Puritanboard... behind my ten most irrelevant posts.
:bigsmile:


----------



## Peter (Aug 25, 2005)

Lateinos 666

Numeric Value
Î› 30
Î‘ 1
Î¤ 300
E 5
I 10
N 50
O 70
Î£ 200

Total = 666

Lateinos (Greek) or Latinus (Latin), the proper name of the Western Roman Empire. It is the mark of the 1st beast or the beast of the sea, namely, the secular Roman Empire (Dan 7:2,7). The mark on the head denotes subjection to the anti-christian civil governments which constitute the beasts 10 horns, the mark on the hand symbolizes active support.

The lamb-like beast of the earth is the corrupt ecclesiastical system known as "Roman Catholicism". By its false miracles and its anathamas like fire from heaven it makes people to sumbit to the power of the 1st beast by convincing them of the doctrine of passive obedience and the divine right of kings.

The image of the beast, which is also the little horn which sprouts from the 1st beast (aka 4th beast in Dan 7), and the Anti-Christ, and the man of iniquity, son of perdition, is the Papacy. The Pope of Rome is the perfect image of the Roman Emperors, he like them, is the great tyrant of the western world, he resides in the same place, usurps the same titles and powers and demands the same obedience. *

* Alexander M'leod, RPCNA, _Lectures on the Principle Prophecies of Revelation_, The Two Beasts, Lecture 12, pg 312 ff.

Westminster Confession of Faith
XXV:VI. There is no other head of the Church, but the Lord Jesus Christ;(n) nor can the Pope of Rome, in any sense, be head thereof; but is that Antichrist, that man of sin, and son of perdition, that exalteth himself, in the Church, against Christ and all that is called God.(o) 

London Baptist 1689
XXVI:IV The Lord Jesus Christ is the Head of the church, in whom, by the appointment of the Father, all power for the calling, institution, order or government of the church, is invested in a supreme and sovereign manner; neither can the Pope of Rome in any sense be head thereof, but is that antichrist, that man of sin, and son of perdition, that exalteth himself in the church against Christ, and all that is called God; whom the Lord shall destroy with the brightness of his coming. 

Irish Articles
80. The Bishop of Rome is so far from being the supreme head of the universal Church of Christ, that his works and doctrine do plainly discover him to be that man of sin, foretold in the holy Scriptures whom the Lord shall consume with the Spirit of his mouth, and abolish with the brightness of his coming.


----------



## Peter (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## CalsFarmer (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow I bet God is happy to know that Kenneth Gentry finally figured it out and is telling everyone..... by writing a book WOW, what a great idea.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> Wow I bet God is happy to know that Kenneth Gentry finally figured it out and is telling everyone..... by writing a book WOW, what a great idea.



Gentry did not "finally" figure it out.

He teaches what some of the early church fathers already taught. It is good, old doctrine.


----------



## rgrove (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> Wow I bet God is happy to know that Kenneth Gentry finally figured it out and is telling everyone..... by writing a book WOW, what a great idea.


There a particular reason for this sarcasm? Is it applied to everyone that writes a book on Christian doctrine? Or just limited to those you disagree with? He's not saying anything that hasn't been said well before he was born, or his parents were born, or his parents parents were born, etc.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 27, 2005)

Well this is actually my 667th post... 

I don't believe that the Antichrist can necessarily be narrowed down to one person (Nero) or one institution (the papacy) though they both share elements with the Antichrist and therefore it might be proper to say that they are both antichrists. 

Now these are the following verses from the scripture that (explicitly) speak of the antichrist.

1 John 2:18 "Little children, it is the last hour; and as you have heard that the Antichrist is coming, even now many antichrists have come, by which we know that it is the last hour."

1 John 2:22 "Who is a liar but he who denies that Jesus is the Christ? He is antichrist who denies the Father and the Son."

1 John 4:3 "and every spirit that does not confess that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is not of God. And this is the spirit of the Antichrist, which you have heard was coming, and is now already in the world."

2 John 1:7 "For many deceivers have gone out into the world who do not confess Jesus Christ as coming in the flesh. This is a deceiver and an antichrist." 

They all share the common theme that address the antichrist(s) as one who denies that Jesus has come in the flesh; denying Christ and thus denying the Father and the Son. 

Thus it seems to me that the antichrist must be someone who is related to the Church (cf. 1 John 2:18-20) The emperors don't fit the bill, but the papacy does. However the papacy really does not deny the cardinal doctrines of Christ's humanity and divinity (unless you want to throw transubstantiation in the mix). So who is it? 

The answer is in the first book of the Bible. After all Cain was really the first antichrist (Genesis 3:15; 1 John 3:10-12) and there have been many after him as well. Note that he was a child of the devil, as John says (more on that in a minute).

2 John 1:7 literally says "the deceiver and the antichrist." Someone who perfectly embodies these elements? Satan! Who is busy in every age, deceiving and trying to destroy Christ? Satan. Indeed he is unleashed shortly before the return of Lord, coming forth to deceive the nations (Revelation 20:8). Who moved Peter to deny the Christ? Satan. Who moved Judas to destroy Christ? Satan. Christ calls Satan the father of liars. (John 8:44-45) His children? The Pharisees, who like Cain, were also antichrists. 

Satan is the antichrist: the deceiver, the liar, the serpent whose children are spawned in the covenant community and outside. The dragon who comes as an angel of light, masking himself as true but is really false (anti-Christ not only means 'against Christ' but 'in place of Christ').

He too began in the kingdom (of heaven) for he 'went out from us' but fell and now desires all of creation to follow him ('not of us' cf. 1 John 2:18-20)

Indeed the church in Acts has the evil one as its constant (main) enemy. This will continue until our Lord returns... 

Anyways I am just thinking out loud. I am sure many of you will find reasons to object to my (preliminary) conclusions. 






[Edited on 8-28-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Poimen (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh yeah, if you still don't agree with me read Revelation 12.

Images of Eve, Mary, Christ, Cain/Abel...


----------



## turmeric (Aug 27, 2005)

So antichrist-hunters should really be trying to figure out who the False Prophet is? I like yr post, it's interesting.



Quote: 
Originally posted by CalsFarmer
Wow I bet God is happy to know that Kenneth Gentry finally figured it out and is telling everyone..... by writing a book WOW, what a great idea. 

There a particular reason for this sarcasm? Is it applied to everyone that writes a book on Christian doctrine? Or just limited to those you disagree with? He's not saying anything that hasn't been said well before he was born, or his parents were born, or his parents parents were born, etc. 

I think this was probably a case of Open Mouth - Insert Foot! The first poster probably isn't familliar with the work of Kenneth Gentry & mistook him for a Dispensational? Or doesn't like partial preterism? Hmmm.

(Sorry, I missed my 666th post. I'll go now.)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_


Ï‡Î¾Ï‚ 666

They deny the Solus. The scripture confirms them.

[Edited on 8-28-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 22, 2005)

Seeing as I have somewhere between 616 and 666 posts, which may soon be pruned, I thought I would divulge my anti-Christ theory now:




Pope Palpatine?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Seeing as I have somewhere between 616 and 666 posts, which may soon be pruned, I thought I would divulge my anti-Christ theory now:
> 
> 
> ...



 Sounds like a winner to me!


----------

